#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Khon Kaen Hotel

## dirtydog

Piman Garden Hotel

6/100 Klang Muang Rd,
Muang Khon Kaen 40000
Telephone  043-334111

pimangarden.com

*Khon Kaen*





A quality hotel in Khon Kaen city

Welcome to Piman Garden Hotel, Khon Kaen, Thailand. A welcome addition to Khon Kaen city hotels, Piman Garden hotel was established in 2008 and is located in the heart of Khon Kaen city. 

Ideally located just minutes away from Khon Kaen city center attractions, bars and restaurants, Piman Garden provides quality hotel accommodation and has become a "must stay" hotel for tourist vistors and business travelers alike. The hotels rooms are located on three floors (with lift access) and all have garden views. Near to the Vietnam Consulate, Laos PDR Consulate and Central Plaza shopping center. Use our *Khon Kaen map* to find their locations. 




The hotels service includes 24 hour reception with English speaking staff, covered car parking with security and our on-site restaurant, "Home Kitchen" providing Thai, Vietnamese and Chinese dishes. A selection of restaurants, food stalls, 24 hour "Family Mart" and "7-Eleven" convenience stores are found near to the hotel along Klang Muang road. 
Khon Kaen is located at the center of the East-West Economic Corridor (EWEC) and is becoming increasingly popular as a base for visitors exploring the isaan region and further afield. Piman Garden hotel Khon Kaen provides the ideal base for business tavellers, tourists and visitors to CENTRAL PLAZA shopping center, the largest shopping complex in northeast Thailand. 




Just a short drive from Khon Kaen University (KKU) Piman Garden is a great place to stay when visiting the university for seminars, conferences or trade exhibitions. The Tourist Authority of Thailand office is just a few minutes walk away along Pracha Samosorn Rd.

----------


## Mr Lick

I've stayed there on 3 occasions, nice rooms and convenient for the centre (short tuk tuk ride).

The staff do try it on sometimes with farangs as rooms were advertised outside at 650 baht on my last visit. At reception i was informed that the cost was 1300 baht. I mentioned that if they were unable to find a room at 650 baht as advertised then i would be moving on. As there area good selection of hotels within walking distance they very quickly offered me a room at the advertised rate.

----------

